# Huawei ME909s-120 mPCIE LTE card



## MVilpponen (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

I've experimented with Huawei ME909s-120 mPCIE card (EU version), and got it working by just adding device ID:s to the kernel u3g module. The changes are:


```
sys/dev/usb/serial/u3g.c:
@@ -317,6 +317,7 @@ static const STRUCT_USB_HOST_ID u3g_devs[] = {
    U3G_DEV(HUAWEI, E392, U3GINIT_HUAWEISCSI),
    U3G_DEV(HUAWEI, ME909U, U3GINIT_HUAWEISCSI2),
+    U3G_DEV(HUAWEI, ME909S, 0),
    U3G_DEV(HUAWEI, MOBILE, U3GINIT_HUAWEI),

sys/dev/usb/usbdevs:
@@ -2411,6 +2411,7 @@ product HUAWEI K4505_INIT    0x1521    K4505 Initial
 product HUAWEI E3272_INIT    0x155b    LTE modem initial
 product HUAWEI ME909U        0x1573  LTE modem
+product HUAWEI ME909S        0x15c1  LTE modem
 product HUAWEI R215_INIT    0x1582    LTE modem initial
```

Patch file is attached. I have tested this with PCEngines apu2c4 board and OPNsense. I'll also try to test it with PfSense soon enough, and plain FreeBSD if necessary.

How should I continue to get this change into an official FreeBSD release?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 19, 2016)

So the proper way to submit this is put up Mailing List post, then submit PR for a feature and post on phabricator with diff for review and then hopefully somebody pulls it along for inclusion..I think that is the route to get it committed. Maybe CC: The esteemed HPS

Great job on this. We need better LTE support.
You should test on FreeBSD. mpd5 is a little tough but I have the 2 files needed posted here on the forum. mpd.conf and mpd.script is all you need. PPP works but is a pain so just leapfrog to mpd5. It is what opn/pfsense uses for cellular connections.

Just out of curiosity, is this a CDMA or GSM radio?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 19, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/problem-reports/pr-writing.html

_"If you have a patch, say so._ A PR with a patch included is much more likely to be looked at than one without. If you are including one, put the string [patch] (including the brackets) at the beginning of the “Synopsis”. (Although it is not mandatory to use that exact string, by convention, that is the one that is used.)"

Phabricator
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Phabricator


----------



## MVilpponen (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks! I'll try to install FreeBSD to the apu2 board and look into mpd5 more closely.



Phishfry said:


> Just out of curiosity, is this a CDMA or GSM radio?



It's GSM radio. I quess it's very similar to ME909u-521 (which is already supported by FreeBSD), but this is LET cat4 compared to cat3 on the 909u, and without GPS.
Theoretical speed is 150 Mbps. I got 20 Mbit/s out of it right away, so not too bad, but I hope I could improve it a little.


----------



## loos (Sep 28, 2016)

The ID for this modem was added in r306205, it is also MFC'd to stable/10 and stable/11.

Thanks!


----------



## z3n0 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all,
I used to long time this card with pfSense (freebsd based) and it worked properly.
After updating to the new 2.3.3 version it has stopped working.
FreeBSD still supports this card?
This is che card: http://consumer.huawei.com/en/solutions/m2m-solutions/products/tech-specs/me909u-521mini-pcie-en.htm


----------



## MVilpponen (Mar 7, 2017)

z3n0 said:


> I used to long time this card with pfSense (freebsd based) and it worked properly.
> After updating to the new 2.3.3 version it has stopped working.



Hi,

Original post was about ME909s, You seem to have ME909u. I haven't tried my card on pfSense 2.3.3 yet, but I can't see any related changes in the u3g module, so FreeBSD support should be OK.


----------



## z3n0 (Mar 7, 2017)

MVilpponen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Original post was about ME909s, You seem to have ME909u. I haven't tried my card on pfSense 2.3.3 yet, but I can't see any related changes in the u3g module, so FreeBSD support should be OK.


What can I do to check? The serial ports are missing.


----------

